# Changement disque dur powerbook 12" 867



## jay (25 Novembre 2004)

Je souhaiterais remplacer mon disque dur 40Go 4200 tpm d'origine par un 80Go 5400 tpm, trouvé par VPC à 169¤. Avant de l'acheter et de lancer la manip, je voudrais m'assurer que c'est possible. Pas de problème pour mettre un 5400 tpm dans un Powerbook 12" 867? (chaleur, etc?)
Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà fait?
Merci!


----------



## /la giraffe (25 Novembre 2004)

Jay a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais remplacer mon disque dur 40Go 4200 tpm d'origine par un 80Go 5400 tpm, trouvé par VPC à 169¤. Avant de l'acheter et de lancer la manip, je voudrais m'assurer que c'est possible. Pas de problème pour mettre un 5400 tpm dans un Powerbook 12" 867? (chaleur, etc?)
> Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà fait?
> Merci!



Pour le démontage du dd et des infos clique ici


----------



## jay (25 Novembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Pour le démontage du dd et des infos clique ici


Je connais ce site, qui va en effet me sauver en m'expliquant en détail la procédure. Mais il ne répond pas à ma question : pas de pb pour mettre un dd 5400 tpm dans un alubook 12" 867?


----------



## /la giraffe (25 Novembre 2004)

Je ne penses pas qu'il y est de problème il y en a qui ont m'y des 7200 trs donc...


----------



## jay (25 Novembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne penses pas qu'il y est de problème il y en a qui ont m'y des 7200 trs donc...


Alors en effet ça devrait pouvoir le faire, thanks!
D'autres témoignages?


----------



## doojay (25 Novembre 2004)

Je te fais partager mon experience, je me suis acheté un DD 7200 trm pour changer celui d'origine de mon PB 17". Etant l'heureux possesseur d'un PB 12" je me suis dit que une fois le démontage de mon 17, le changement de DD et le remontage, j'allai démonter le DD du 12" pour y mettre l'ancien DD du 17" et la je te garantie que c'est une vrai galère! Une chose essentielle repère bien les vis que tu démontes (type de vis et emplacement) et fais bien attention au débranchement et rebranchement des diverses nappes. Sinon après il n'y a aucun problème de chauffe ou autre. Le DD dans mon 12" est maintenant un 80 gigas 4200trm. Voila.


----------



## TitaNantes (25 Novembre 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Etant l'heureux possesseur d'un PB 12" je me suis dit que une fois le démontage de mon 17, le changement de DD et le remontage, j'allai démonter le DD du 12" pour y mettre l'ancien DD du 17" et la je te garantie que c'est une vrai galère!



Il ne faut pas inquiéter inutilement Jay...   

S'il s'agir de désosser un "Titanium", notamment pour changer le disque dur, c'est hyper simple et très accessible avec un peu de soin   .

La manipulation à réaliser est décrite, très précisément, dans la documentation fournie avec la bête  :rose:


EDIT:

OUPS  :rose:  :rose: 
Je ne sais plus lire ni compter sur mes pouces   
Jay souhaite intervenir sur le plus petit des PowerBooks.... Allez, je vous le fait à 12 pouces... et en alu, en plus  :rose:


----------



## jay (25 Novembre 2004)

Ben oui c'est pour un 12", pas de pb Titanantes, tu es tout excusé!
Vous m'avez rassuré quand même : ardu, mais jouable, que j'en conclus? C'est cool ça!
Je vous tiendrai au courant dans ce forum du résultat de mes manips.
D'autres témoignages sur un 12" sont toujours bienvenus!


----------



## House M.D. (25 Novembre 2004)

Après clacage du 60 Go 4200 trs d'origne sur mon 12" 867, j'ai changé pour un 60 Go 5400 trs. Très légèrement plus chaud, mais ça ne me dérange pas réellement et en tout cas ça ne dérange vraiment pas le reste du Mac.

Un conseil par contre fait bien un plan de tes vis pour les remettre au bon endroit après, sinon tu vas galèrer.


----------



## jay (25 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces infos!
Je vais me lancer, en faisant bien gaffe aux vis, promis!
A bientôt, sur un powerbook tout neuf d'en dedans?


----------



## nantucket (26 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

J'ai installé un Toshiba MK8026GAX (80 Gb / 5'400 / 16Mb) dans mon PB 12'' 1Ghz sans aucun problème au montage et au démontage.

Par contre il chauffe pas mal plus et le ventilo s'active plus rapidement...

Mais maintenant ça trace !!!


----------



## Spotule (14 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup aux personnes de ce post, 

ça m'a permis de découvrir ce tutoriel extraordinaire qui explique le démontage du disque dur pour le powerbook g4, 12''.

Je ne suis de loin pas très fort dans ce domaine et je n'ai pas beaucoup de patience quand il s'agit d'informatique.

Je n'aurais jamais su le faire sans ce mode d'emploi. Je dois même avouer avoir eu du plaisir à le faire. Et là je suis vraiment heureux que mon ordi fonctionne à nouveau et encore mieux qu'avant. 

Suite à un problème, j'ai installé un DD Samsung de 120 Go, IDE, 2,5", 5400t/mn, 8Mo.


Encore merci et bonne semaine

Spotule


----------

